# 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!!



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

I really need help, this problem came from nowhere and at the worst possible time. After sitting for a week, It cranks fine but it will not start, I have found there is no power to the fuel pump relay, injectors or ignition. I would appreciate any tips on diagnosing this problem.
Thanks, Michael


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (mopszy)*

The first thing to do is the simple thing and check all your fuses. Then its onto the wiring and ignition. 
Frankie


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (frankinstyn)*

Thanks, but I always start at the simplest things I can think of. I have further diagnosed it to find good readings at the timing sensor, but low readings on the rpm sensor, does anyone know if the rpm sensor is crucial to the engine start signal?


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (mopszy)*

Ok, it turned out to be the rpm sensor wire was frayed, repaired it and VIOLA!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (mopszy)*

Cool! Glad it was a quick fix like that. Sorry I couldn't have helped.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (mopszy)*

That was one of the things I would have checked also.
If for some reason the RPM sensor you repaired doesn't work out , LMK. I have a few spare ones.
Have you cured the oil burning problem you were having? 
Steve


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 200 20v sat for a week, now no power to ign.or fuel pump-help?!! (Steve Angry)*

Thanks for asking, it gets a rebuilt turbo next week. I'll let you know. However I have sold it now, and have replaced it with a Passat. There are more Audis in my future, but I will have to remain satified with half a dozen VW's in the meantime.
Thanks again, Michael


----------

